# Phuket timeshares



## Judy

We are hoping to spend a week in Phuket in 2014. Based on information on rci.com, I've entered an ongoing search for #4973 LHC@Allamanda Laguna Phuket and #8715 LHC Phuket Resort.  I see that Jimster said in another post that that LHC was nice, but that's the only non-rci information I have.  I can't find any reviews for these two resorts on TUG.  Can anyone add some details?
Can anyone recommend any other resorts affiliated with either RCI or II?
Our priorities are diving on-site or nearby and closeness to restaurants and attractions (not shopping).


----------



## Margariet

Have a look at the Anantara Vacation Club at Phuket Villas (#C382 with RCI). I would start an ongoing search for that one. Enjoy your preparations!


----------



## Jimster

*timeshares in phuket*

I have not stayed there but there is the Marriott Phuket beach club.  Given it is a Marriott i am sure it is very nice.  I have also stayed at Club Lersuang Suites.  This is a very nice TS but it is not located on a beach and is a bit inconvenient.  But to give u an idea, I was in Phuket in March and i was a bit angry I was missing March Madness only to find out that Club Lersuang Suites
had such an extensive cable selection I could watch all the games on the NCAA channel.  This resort and LHC are both quite clean and comfortable.  Anything in Laguna (which is a specially constructed resort area) would probably be very nice.  The Dusit and Sheraton are located there as well as other fine hotels.  Once in Laguna, all the resorts are linked via boat to each other.  You go to the Canal Shops and get on the boat and they will take u across the lagoon to other hotels or to the beach.  They will also take u to the wedding chapel.
You also have a shuttle bus that will take you around Laguna.  If you want to leave Laguna, the shuttle will take you to a point about 100 yards from the main road.  There really is only one main road on Phuket and it goes around the island.  You can have the shuttle drop you off at that point and walk to the main road.  There you can contact mass transport to take to other places.  If you turn right once you get to the main road, it is about half a mile to Tesco Lotus and that is the closest thing you will get to a supermarket.  It will have everything you need.  Also about 25 yards from the place lets you off is a taxi station.  It is not much more than a lean to on the right side of the road.  Taxi rates are very reasonable and they will take you to Tesco Lotus also there is almost always a Taxi at Tesco Lotus to take you back to the resort.  There are also a bunch of little roads extended to the beach.  If you get lost, there are all sorts of signs that say Evacuation Route you can follow them to the main road.  I would also learn this phrase    U tee nigh taxi?  which means where is the taxi  or you can put in almost anything else besides taxi like U tee nigh Sheraton etc.


----------



## Jimster

*More*

Club Lersuang Suites is traded through DAE.  DAE should be consulted for listings in this area of the world.  They have more listings as a general rule than the others although they may not have the high end Marriots.   If you wanted to go to New Zealand or Australia they may have 5 to 10 times the number of listings as RCI.  One of the options DAE has is to list the resorts available throughout the year.  If  you chose New Zealand sometimes there are so many they cant list them all.  So then you have to specify the month you want to go in order to get the list to populate.
You can also rent a motorbike at several places.  I rented one for 300 baht a day which is about ten dollars.  
Finally, book  nothing thru the hotels.  You can look at their side trips and make plans but then go to places around the shopping areas and book the same trip for half.  Most of these trips pick you up at the hotel and then go to another.  They are the same tours no matter who you book with..  the only difference is the price.


----------



## Judy

I checked daelive.com, but found nothing in Phuket for my dates and only one unit there for all of 2013 (a studio reserved for Gold members)  I'll keep checking back.  I haven't had any luck with DAE ongoing searches since Donita left, so I don't think I'll try one of those.

I printed out your directions for getting around Phuket.  Thank you, Jimster


----------



## Jimster

*Dae*

Yes, Donita was very helpful.  I would call DAE because they can contact their partners in the area and may find other resort choices.  You dont have to take what they find and no deposit is required.


----------



## PLL

Stayed at the Marriott timeshare a few years ago -gorgeous,  plush villas  and the JW Marriott  is  next door.  The resort is north of the airport, away from town.  There is a shuttle that takes you to town or you can take a taxi.  In June/July the beach at the resort is a little disappointing.  We were told its beautiful in Dec.  The surroundings and amenities made up for it.  We ate at one restaurant (no reservations needed) and it was great.  Was told by other guests that the other restaurants were great too.  We didn't stay long enough to try them all.


----------



## Mr. Vker

PLL said:


> Stayed at the Marriott timeshare a few years ago -gorgeous,  plush villas  and the JW Marriott  is  next door.  The resort is north of the airport, away from town.  There is a shuttle that takes you to town or you can take a taxi.  In June/July the beach at the resort is a little disappointing.  We were told its beautiful in Dec.  The surroundings and amenities made up for it.  We ate at one restaurant (no reservations needed) and it was great.  Was told by other guests that the other restaurants were great too.  We didn't stay long enough to try them all.



We own here and cannot get there enough. THe people are wonderful. Villas and grounds are too. Fantastic pools.


----------



## tarahsu

I have not stayed at the Allamanda but have stayed at the Sheraton Grande Laguna (now called Angsana) but the area - Bang Tao Beach is beautiful and incorporates several hotels including the famous Banyan Tree Resort & Spa.  You are able to use the facilities of any hotel and it gets charged back to your own.  I just returned from a week at the Marriott Phuket Beach Club having traded my Sheraton Desert Oasis via II and it was a fabulous 2 bedroom villa.  Too big for 2 people but awesome.


----------



## ati2d

Does anyone know if the weather in Phuket is good in March/April?


----------



## CarolF

ati2d said:


> Does anyone know if the weather in Phuket is good in March/April?



Depends what you call good .

March has low rainfall, sunny days and good seas.  The temperature is starting to creep up.
April is the hottest month, the seas are still ok.  April has the Songkran water festival where you get to throw water at people and have water thrown at you until you are drenched.


----------



## ati2d

Thank you for your answer.
How far ahead should I book airfare for an end of March flight? Does anyone know what is around a good price from San Diego or LAX to Phuket? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ValHam

I am staying in a 1 bedroom this week at Anatara next to Marriot-nice -large condo -Last year stayed at Laguna - both nice - more to do in Laguna area - restaurants etc - nothing near Anatara but relaxing and nicer condo and pool


----------



## abdibile

Great to see you are enjoying the Anantara.

I will be there in a few weeks 

What are they currently offereing as incentives to join the timeshare sales tour at the Anantara?

Do you have any idea if a single person also qualifies for a tour incentive? I will be going therere on my own.

Any tipps for the stay at Anatara?

Thanks a lot!


----------

